# Wounded kitty



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Thistle, my 4 year old cat, wouldn't come back into the house last night like he was supposed to. I was awoken at 11 pm to the sound of him fighting. I didn't get him back info the house until tonight. I checked him over and he has a small scratch under his eye which isn't too concerning but he also has what appears to be a small puncture wound under his armpit. It doesn't seem like something that would occur from a cat fight but if it did I'm guessing it was a bite. I can't call the vet tonight because they're closed but I'm planning to tomorrow. I don't think he needs emergency attention but possibly antibiotics. Does this seem bad? I don't think it is but I'm still pretty worried because he's never been injured before. I'm kind of panicking about it getting infected which is why I think I have to take him in but I'm not very happy at all that we have to do it! I've been unemployed for 4 months and we just got married, money is tight which is probably why this is happening now.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

It was hard to get a picture without fur in the way. But it's a pretty small puncture so it shouldn't need stitches, right? I sure hope we just have to pay for the visit and antibiotics and nothing extra.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

I would wash it out with phisohex and put some triple antibiotic on it.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

What's phisohex?


----------



## tonychurchill (Sep 18, 2014)

i am feeling so sad.. i hope he will recover soon...
Playing Lucky koi


----------



## ktkins7 (Jul 20, 2013)

Does he have his rabies vaccination? They may test for rabies and make sure he didn't get it and give antibiotics. If you have to pay extra maybe you can work something out with the vet's office. Like a payment plan.

In the meantime, I would either use Vetricyn wound care our I know that Neosporin is okay to use with dogs, not sure about cats though. 

Good luck. Poor baby. Hope he heals quick.


----------



## Willow52 (Aug 14, 2009)

We have an outdoor cat that got in fights frequently when he was young. The vet always told us to use hydrogen peroxcide on wounds.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I use Vetericyn on my dogs whenever they have a minor wound, it works great.

Here is the info for Cats from their website:

Vetericyn One-step wound and skin care that works naturally with your animal's immune system

Hope your cat's wound heals quickly.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

"What's phisohex"

Sorry, I should have looked that up before posting. PHisohex is what we used to call the surgical scrub soap. It's been taken off the market because it wasn't effective against gram negative bacteria. What I use is actually called Hibiclens.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Well the good news is that since I cleaned it yesterday it looks a lot better. And he feels fine except he doesn't like being on house arrest. I'm going to keep cleaning it twice a day. Our local pet store sells the vetericyn so I'll pick some of that up today when they open. And then I have to teach my husband how to not let the cat sneak out when he lets the dogs out to go potty. Thistle will not be happy.


----------



## Melfice (Aug 4, 2012)

Poor kitty! I got a cat 5 years ago, and he has been an indoor cat only. I hear so many cat fights in the streets around my house 

Over the years, my cat has got outside a few times....never leaving our backyard. Safe and sound the way I like it haha


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Vetericyn isn't cheap! The 8 oz bottle was $33 at the store. It's probably a good thing for me to have around though.


----------



## kwhit (Apr 7, 2008)

ktkins7 said:


> They may test for rabies and make sure he didn't get it and give antibiotics.


I doubt that you or your vet will want to test for rabies...


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yeah. I'm fairly certain he had his rabies booster done in June. That's a normal vaccination for cats, isn't it?


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Ugh why do bad things always happen late at night? Sometime after dinner Thistle decided to rip open the cut about an inch more and now we need to go into the vet for stitches. It looks horrible  but he's still jumping on things and wanting to sneak out. How does he not feel any pain? And then yesterday Archer got a grass seed in his eye when we were out hunting. He did the exact same things last year, almost to the day. But luckily for us the grass seed came out with him rubbing it and now he just gets antibiotics in case his cornea got any scratches from it like it did the previous time. And Lottie's still bald on her chest and neck and needs another vet visit about it and skin scraping. We got OTC remedies to try from the vet for a while but nothing's working still and she's got a cut on her neck because she has no protection. So basically, we're all falling apart over here :uhoh:


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

ArchersMom said:


> Yeah. I'm fairly certain he had his rabies booster done in June. That's a normal vaccination for cats, isn't it?


Yea. Just like dogs, its required by law to have the Rabies vaccine done. Also, as Kwhit said, can't test for Rabies on a live patient. Only way to do it is on a deceased animal, decapitating it and sending the head in for testing.


----------



## ArchersMom (May 22, 2013)

Yep, no need for that. We ended up going into the vet yesterday and it wasn't nearly as bad as I thought it would be. The vet wasn't concerned about the look of the wound very much. He said it was healing well and Thistle didn't have a fever. Just gave him a long lasting antibiotic shot and sent us on our way.


----------



## EChoe88 (Jun 1, 2014)

Great news! Hopefully he will stay out of trouble now until it heals.


----------

